# Badger help



## RBATA93 (Oct 7, 2010)

Never trapped a badger ever. Really want to try it. Anyone have any pointers 4 me? would b very much appreciated thank you


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Just find an area with a lot of fresh diggings and make a dirt hole set like you would for coyotes. Any fairly strong coyote lure will work just fine. Generally there are too many holes around to narrow it down to which one they are in unless there is snow cover. In this situation a #220 in front of the hole would work. Good Luck


----------

